# Ami sp Panama



## Enn49 (May 31, 2015)

I have an Ami sp Panama sling, 1st instar, on order and I can't find any care sheets so if anyone has any advice I'd really appreciate it please.


----------



## Angel Minkov (May 31, 2015)

Your best bet is to read up on their native habitat and go from there.


----------



## Enn49 (May 31, 2015)

I think you might be right, I was just hoping someone may have experience of keeping them.


----------



## pyro fiend (May 31, 2015)

i dont have an Ami, i have a Theraphosinae sp panama. however i completely agree with Minkov you should look up were they are from. id love to say keep thim this or that way but everyone is going to have different oppinions as well as temps and humidity differences, so the sub and its moisture content will differ from one to the other


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jun 1, 2015)

I kept my Ami sp. Columbia moist, normal temps, water dish, and it did fine.


----------



## Philth (Jun 1, 2015)

I raised mine like I raise 90 percent of my spiders.  In a jar with some moist dirt in it.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Enn49 (Jun 1, 2015)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> I kept my Ami sp. Columbia moist, normal temps, water dish, and it did fine.





Philth said:


> I raised mine like I raise 90 percent of my spiders.  I jar with some moist dirt in it.
> 
> Later, Tom



Thank you both. I always feel happier knowing how people with experience of a species keep theirs rather than trying to guess, even with info on their country of origin.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 1, 2015)

Philth said:


> I raised mine like I raise 90 percent of my spiders.  I jar with some moist dirt in it.
> 
> Later, Tom



Finally a sling "care-sheet" I can get behind:wink:

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 1, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Finally a sling "care-sheet" I can get behind:wink:


i give it 66% score.. he said nothing of a tink cork wedge, a hole or even leaf  poor little sling is all out in the open and scared lmao (jk ofcourse lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enn49 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm happy now, I have found someone with experience of Ami who has given me good advice. Not on here I might add.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Philth (Jun 2, 2015)

Enn49 said:


> I'm happy now, I have found someone with experience of Ami who has given me good advice. Not on here I might add.


Are you going to keep it a secret now, or share with the rest of us so we can all learn something 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 2, 2015)

Philth said:


> Are you going to keep it a secret now, or share with the rest of us so we can all learn something
> 
> Later, Tom


+1

That post kinda seemed like   "nanny nanny boo boo, I found the info and you dumb ABers aren't worthy of my new info"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 2, 2015)

cold blood said:


> +1
> 
> That post kinda seemed like   "nanny nanny boo boo, I found the info and you dumb ABers aren't worthy of my new info"


Information that is not shared I find useless; either share it and help others or just go on about your day, teases of "new info" are not cute.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Enn49 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry I rather get the impression from many on here that we should all find out for ourselves.

The info I was given was :-
''Ami sp. Panama (and other Ami sp) are very easy to care for.  They are terrestrial and may burrow a bit, so give them a few inches of substrate.  They stay relatively small (around 2.5" or so) , so a small or medium critter keeper or similar size enclosure will be just fine.  If you put moss or other items in the enclosure they may web around a bit as well.  They prefer moderate humidity and temperatures, so you do not have to fuss too much in that area.  They do not have a super high metabolism, but try feeding twice a week or so.  That's really about it.''

So at least I know now that they are easy to keep with no special requirements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 2, 2015)

They are a very very new species in the hobby so in this case, no we can't just go "find out ourselves". I generally just hunt down a paper on them to get an idea of their requirement but most get the moist sub and cork treatment until I find out other wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enn49 (Jun 3, 2015)

My little Ami sp. Panama has arrived



I thought I'd give you an update on the progress of this little one.

It is currently eating well on multiple pinhead crickets twice a week, has moulted once and stays hidden away most of the time. This morning was my first chance to get a photo for a while.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 26, 2015)

Enn49 said:


> I thought I'd give you an update on the progress of this little one.
> 
> It is currently eating well on multiple pinhead crickets twice a week, has moulted once and stays hidden away most of the time. This morning was my first chance to get a photo for a while.


Looks like someone is about ready for an upgrade x3 

Always wondered is this ami as curious as most dwarfs? I ask as i may pick up 2 or 3 soon and would like to know what i may get into


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2015)

It looks waaaaay too moist and under-ventilated.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 26, 2015)

cold blood said:


> It looks waaaaay too moist and under-ventilated.


*the "i just misted before the pic" comment in...3....2...1...* lol tho i do see very few holes vut im on a phone i cant tell much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't see any vent holes....and misting that little enclosure??  A few droplets of water would suffice.

It is incredible how many people mist the oop: out of their enclosures THEN take pics to show us.:wall:


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 27, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I don't see any vent holes....and misting that little enclosure??  A few droplets of water would suffice.
> 
> It is incredible how many people mist the oop: out of their enclosures THEN take pics to show us.:wall:


ik cb, i know.. iv been on herp forums for years.. youd be surprized how many cages iv seen for a desert sp, and had more water then my turtle tanks lmao "i just misted" *>.<   

  now that im on a computer tho, i do see vents from the first pic in june i think, but i dont realy see them in this recent pic.. so a bit undervented


----------



## Enn49 (Aug 27, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Looks like someone is about ready for an upgrade x3
> 
> Always wondered is this ami as curious as most dwarfs? I ask as i may pick up 2 or 3 soon and would like to know what i may get into



Yes it definitely needs a bigger home. As for character I can't help much there yet as it has been hidden away until the last few days but I will update as it grows since there is so little info about them..





pyro fiend said:


> *the "i just misted before the pic" comment in...3....2...1...* lol tho i do see very few holes vut im on a phone i cant tell much


Yes I had just dribbled water down that side about 1 hour before.





cold blood said:


> I don't see any vent holes....and misting that little enclosure??  A few droplets of water would suffice.
> 
> It is incredible how many people mist the oop: out of their enclosures THEN take pics to show us.:wall:





pyro fiend said:


> ik cb, i know.. iv been on herp forums for years.. youd be surprized how many cages iv seen for a desert sp, and had more water then my turtle tanks lmao "i just misted" *>.<
> 
> now that im on a computer tho, i do see vents from the first pic in june i think, but i dont realy see them in this recent pic.. so a bit undervented


I don't mist and no there are no vent holes as advised by someone who has raised many slings. The vials are opened twice a day.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 27, 2015)

Vial is opened twice a day for ventilation? You're only risking your Ts life by doing this... Ive raised slings in vials as well, but I always punch in ventilation at the top. Dont ask him how many hes raised, but rather how many hes lost by giving them no ventilation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 27, 2015)

Enn49 said:


> I don't mist and no there are no vent holes as advised by someone who has raised many slings. The vials are opened twice a day.


That's advice I just cannot get behind....baffling.   I'm surprised its still alive to tell you the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slimdean (Aug 28, 2015)

That method is only good up to .25-.5 inch and pray you don't forget a day or you'll find mold. After .25 your T should be getting more fluids from live food and you can ventilate and relax some.  Personally I did this method and did not like it. Really nerve wrecking to transfer a nervous dwarf at that size when you find a speck of mold. Now I have a habit of testing out containers without Ts to see how humid it gets and how long til mold might form. Most will go dry before mold , that's when you got enough vents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 28, 2015)

Slimdean said:


> That method is only good up to .25-.5 inch and pray you don't forget a day or you'll find mold. After .25 your T should be getting more fluids from live food and you can ventilate and relax some.  Personally I did this method and did not like it. Really nerve wrecking to transfer a nervous dwarf at that size when you find a speck of mold. Now I have a habit of testing out containers without Ts to see how humid it gets and how long til mold might form. Most will go dry before mold , that's when you got enough vents.


I do the exact same, for both arachnids and herps... Set it up for a few days then place a clean small paper plate (ones for like cage) with a hydrometer or use the probe taped inside anothercup so the moist sub doesnt give false readings.. I dont think id trust a non vented enclosure.. Period..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enn49 (Aug 29, 2015)

They all seem to be doing fine and I don't forget, in fact usually they are opened more than once a day. I also usually upgrade housing to 3" cubes at around 0.5"

I finally got some new 3" cube containers so today this one got a new home and looks so tiny in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 10, 2015)

Enn49 said:


> I finally got some new 3" cube containers so today this one got a new home and looks so tiny in it.


not bad now  but not too tiny.. wana see tiny? try finding my T. sp panama who can easily hide in 1cm of sphagnum moss -.- lol


----------



## Enn49 (Sep 11, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> not bad now  but not too tiny.. wana see tiny? try finding my T. sp panama who can easily hide in 1cm of sphagnum moss -.- lol



It's grown quite a bit since it came, it was only a 1st instar about 0.25". I'm guessing it's had a couple of moults but I've only seen one exo.

Another update.

It has moulted again exactly 7 weeks since its previous moult


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 24, 2015)

Cool beans. def still good that its making itself at home ^.^


----------



## Enn49 (Sep 24, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Cool beans. def still good that its making itself at home ^.^


It's usually in the burrow it's made and so out of sight but I just managed to grab the pic after it moulted on the surface.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucky my T. Sp. panamas bith go under ground to molt.. My older one actually webbed his/her exo to the floor... Cheeky T -.- knew i wanted to molt sex now that its pushing 2" -.-  im convinced lol


----------



## Enn49 (Sep 25, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lucky my T. Sp. panamas bith go under ground to molt.. My older one actually webbed his/her exo to the floor... Cheeky T -.- knew i wanted to molt sex now that its pushing 2" -.-  im convinced lol


Don't they at least push the old exo out for you? Most of mine that moult in burrows do.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 25, 2015)

Enn49 said:


> Don't they at least push the old exo out for you? Most of mine that moult in burrows do.


Usually a week after molting and 1-2 meals but this time i think s/he heard me typing bacause i can see the silk iver the legs and helm of the molt -.- it silked into the lining of the burrow -.- lol


----------



## Enn49 (Sep 25, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Usually a week after molting and 1-2 meals but this time i think s/he heard me typing bacause i can see the silk iver the legs and helm of the molt -.- it silked into the lining of the burrow -.- lol


My OBT does that, she hangs bits over inside and out of her cave. It looks pretty when it's fresh and bright orange but it means I never get a full moult from her.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 25, 2015)

Enn49 said:


> My OBT does that, she hangs bits over inside and out of her cave. It looks pretty when it's fresh and bright orange but it means I never get a full moult from her.


Exactly, i can see some lovely bright reds (well bright ish compared to the cocofiber dirt mix) and i know what ones him/her but dang it sucks.. It used to eat after the molt and then demolish the molt and id find a leg everywhere and maybe the carapas if i was lucky but planned in taking the molt this time before s/he ate.. The burrow wasnt oppened till it was already lined xc lol


----------



## Enn49 (Jan 2, 2016)

Update.

The little Ami sp Panama has begun to spend more time on the surface and moulted 2 weeks ago so is now a 4th instar and beginning to show good colour and pattern

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Illusion (Jan 30, 2016)

Aww, cute, that'll look good in the freezer won't it Pauline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

